# Spinnt mein Visplanner ?



## TimoMiri (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen spinnt mein Visplanner oder darf man den Bereich wirklich nicht befischen ?

Was zeigt eure App an ?
[http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/00de0be4ac9953bcf07bd8a45572fc41.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/4cb8afb87fba079b41c0a94b3c2db272.jpg
Gruß Timo


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*

Hallo Timo,
das sieht bei mir auf dem Rechner genauso aus. |bigeyes

Gruß Ralf


----------



## zanderzone (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*

Hab da auch mal eine kurze Frage zu!
Was bedeutet:   Geen VISpasnummer ingevoerd

Heißt das, dass dort mit jedem Vispass geangelt werden darf?
Ich finds einfach nur kompliziert!! Und ich angel schon über 10 Jahre in NL!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Was bedeutet:   Geen VISpasnummer ingevoerd


Das keine VISpas Nummer eingegeben worden ist.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*

:-D die hab ich natürlich nicht zur Hand!!!


----------



## Daserge (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*

dann kann dir das Tool auch nicht sagen ob du dort fischen darfst.

Mit meinem Vispass aus NordHolland ist es jedenfalls nicht erlaubt!


----------



## akkadianer (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*

Der Bereich am Rhein ist Privat, man kann dort wohl Karten zum Angeln bekommen unter http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/.
Einfach die Seite mal durchlesen.
Hier noch ein Foto.


----------



## zorra (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> :-D die hab ich natürlich nicht zur Hand!!!


..einfach den Ort eingeben wo du angeln willst das passt in der regel und zeigt dir die Gewässer an wo angeln darfst aber Vorsicht immer noch mal ins Buch schauen...da der Visplanner nicht akut ist...da die Gewässer und auch die Slipanlagen einige änderungen erhalten haben die noch nicht erfasst sind vom visplanner.
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*



akkadianer schrieb:


> Der Bereich am Rhein ist Privat, man kann dort wohl Karten zum Angeln bekommen unter http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/.
> Einfach die Seite mal durchlesen.
> Hier noch ein Foto.


...ist auch nee alte Karte da der B-Fischer keine Rechte hat auf der linken Waalseite.
gr.zorra


----------



## roofvis (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Spinnt mein Visplanner ?*

So ist es! Links darf er nicht mehr#6


----------

